# ludington outing



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

got back earlier today had a great time meeting everyone. i couldn't remember everyones name if i tried, so i am not going to as i might forget someone. we caught a few fish, but had a blast anyway. my roomate caught his first ever salmon at a whopping 15 inches. saw a few steelies get pulled up to the beach. spent plenty of time in the bar drinking a few to many beers. and i finally figured out what the hell a wiser was. 
just a note: when fishing 200 miles from home rememeber where you put your keys.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey qyest, there is a post in the northwest section. Just thougth I would let you know. It was nice meeting you


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Thanks for the advice quest32a.


----------

